# PDH's and Taxes



## civengPE (Aug 4, 2006)

I've seen another thread refering to PDH's and it got me thinking. What if a bunch of us planned a vacation to the same hotel / resort at the same time. Could we then, get together a couple of times to discuss engineering stuff over beer and get our PDH's covered? If so, couldn't we then claim the whole trip on our taxes?

I think since we have a pretty good sized group here we could start the Engineer Board annual conference. I could print up some flyer's and mail them to you for documentation etc..

This seems do-able. As a side note, you probably wouldn't even have to claim vacation days at work.

:congrats:


----------



## civengPE (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like someone else beat me to the punch on this idea on the other thread.

I think we should really try to put this together. i vote for the Mayan Riviera. I have stayed at an all-inclusive there that is reasonably priced and would be perfect.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

> Could we then, get together a couple of times to discuss engineering stuff over beer and get our PDH's covered?


I can get PDH's for drinking? Sweeeeeet. :drunk:


----------



## civengPE (Aug 4, 2006)

This is the place I think we should have it.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g1..._Peninsula.html

Hotel and Airfare for two is about $3000 for the week. It is all inclusive. Everything is included. even the topless girls on the beach!


----------



## civengPE (Aug 4, 2006)

Now VT, we would be discussing engineering stuff WHILE drinking.


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 4, 2006)

The presenter of a topic usually gets 2 x the hours for presenting. Also, being an officer for a professional association gets you 4 hours without doing anything else.

I can usually get cheap condos as well at www.uvsaves.com .

Who ever does the presenting, will need to give out certificates of attendance for their topic, and take rolls in case someone has an audit.


----------



## civengPE (Aug 4, 2006)

I gotcha covered Slugger. I saw blank certificates at office depot his weekend. Very professional looking and cheap. we could just print them up after every "seminar".


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 4, 2006)

> > Could we then, get together a couple of times to discuss engineering stuff over beer and get our PDH's covered?
> 
> 
> I can get PDH's for drinking? Sweeeeeet. :drunk:


You can even be paid to do it if you become a quality control engineer of a winery, or brewery.

A few years ago, I played baseball for the Anheiser(SP)-Busch Baseball team out of St. Louis for a few weekends at some tournaments. They were mostly the engineering department at the brewery.

It would be nice to work within my major, but those engineers never leave, and there thousands that apply for each opening.


----------



## civengPE (Aug 4, 2006)

I sent off an RFI to this resort to test the waters.

How does the week of May 14th 2007 work for you guys? It will be after the April Exam, so some that took the exam might want to come to let off some steam and it will be before our PDH's are due.

We need some topic ideas and volunteers to present.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

> Now VT, we would be discussing engineering stuff WHILE drinking.


I can see how this would go...

"And you know what else I hate, permits. Permits suck man. But you guys, I love you guys..." BURRRRRRRRP.


----------



## civengPE (Aug 4, 2006)

Quit beating around the Bush VT! Are you in or out? You are either with us or agin us!

:drunk:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm in, I'm in.


----------



## civengPE (Aug 4, 2006)

So that makes six of us including spouses.

How bout it everyone? Do you want to try to do this?

The first round will be on me!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

^ I would have to have a board meet up.

I don't have the extra coin to blow on a trip to the Yucatan though. Hell, I don't even have the coin to blow on a trip to Yonkers. ld timer:


----------



## civengPE (Aug 4, 2006)

That's why you need to get some side work! One small job could pay for the entire trip!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

Or I could write off the expense at work as "professional development"


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 4, 2006)

> I sent off an RFI to this resort to test the waters.
> How does the week of May 14th 2007 work for you guys? It will be after the April Exam, so some that took the exam might want to come to let off some steam and it will be before our PDH's are due.
> 
> We need some topic ideas and volunteers to present.


I already have a trip planned to PCB (www.majesticbeachresort.com) through www.uvsaves.com the last week of May, 2007. They have conference facilities there.

Topics????


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

> I already have a trip planned to PCB


I took a trip to the Hudson River one time to _see_ PCBs. :dunno:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 4, 2006)

So who's fer it and who's agin it?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm definitely for it, but I think it's gonna be real hard to get everyone from all over in one place.

But, there seem to be a batch of you guys in the southeast. It probably wouldn't be too tough for you guys to swing something.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd read each state's board's requirements on the PDH's. Missouri's is pretty clear as to what is considered allowable and not... You have to submit information, including what it was, who taught it, when and for how much (receipt or certificate as proof), as well as audits will occur in which you could be selected to prove that your PDH's count, and are applicable to what you are doing in engineering.

Here is the criteria that each PDH has to meet to be accepted by our board:

(A) There is a clear purpose and objective for each activity that will maintain, improve, or expand skills and knowledge obtained for licensure or develop skills relavent to the practice of professional engineering.

(B) The content of each presentation is well organized and presented in a sequential manner

© There is evidence of preplanning that should include the opportunity for input by the target group to be served

(D) *The presentation will be made by persons who are well qualified by education and experience*, AND

(E) There is a provision for individual participant registration that will include information required for record keeping and reporting.

Not that it can't be done, but I'd want to make sure there is a clear purpose, scope, and adequate knowledge to speak on the subject by presenter before I'd count it. I did take a "free" on-line course on ethics for 1 PDH... It was EXTREMELY basic, whomever put it together just wanted to cover the minimum requirements.


----------

